# Coloured Cobs Stolen



## Theresa_F (3 June 2008)

Just received this text from a mate

9 coloured cobs stolen from Cannock yesterday.  5 the day before in Lichfield.

Red Landcruiser, white van and blue VW are vehicles used.


----------



## JM07 (3 June 2008)

don't they have a lorry...or trailer??

why is there no mention of either of these?

how are these animals shifted??


----------



## Ticktockted (3 June 2008)

Some good points made earlier and worth taking on board. I wish Appleby Horse fair was only the 5th to the 9th! it goes on until the 12th. which is too long when you live close by! I wonder why there is no mention of trailers etc?


----------



## JulieL (3 June 2008)

_don't they have a lorry...or trailer??_ _why is there no mention of either of these?_ _how are these animals shifted?? _ 

You read my mind


----------



## catastraphe (3 June 2008)

I live just outside Cannock i've just had a text to say that all the rumours are false about horse thefts in area.


----------



## JulieL (3 June 2008)

aww, lets hope so Astrosa.  I am unable to get hold of my daugher at the mo to ask her to get in contact with her friends in Lichfield - but as soon as she and I do, I will let you guys know LBx


----------



## greendave (3 June 2008)

This does not make any sense. Where is the confirmation - there is no real news anywhere of these stolen horses. 

How do you use a Red LandCruiser and a white van to steal 14 horses?

It will not help if people start circulating false rumours - I hope that whomever posted it checked this report first.

If anyone gets a report from the police, or the owners, that would be worth knowing.


----------



## Theresa_F (3 June 2008)

I hope this is the case - having a coloured gypsy cob, all these apparent thefts are enough to make anyone worry.

Sorry if I passed on a hoax, message was from a friend who asked for to be passed on to people.

At the end of the day, better to pass on information, as there are plenty of times it is true.


----------



## Hels_Bels (3 June 2008)

I got this message today plus the number plates of the cars/vans used!

Is it a hoax? or is it for real?

theres apparently been sightings in baslow eyam and stoney middleton which is near us!

It's making us all worried is it for real?


----------



## michaelj (3 June 2008)

Got this text... I think its true! read other posts for mroe info on it... [****]! My cob is out! and he cant go back in... my mum wont let us! field on roadside aswell! ARGH!
x


----------



## albynstudios (3 June 2008)

please see postings regarding the cloned van plate or main news on this site


----------



## Keltic (3 June 2008)

Please read this on another forum
http://horsegossip.proboards54.com/index.cgi?board=general&amp;action=display&amp;thread=8444


----------



## Juliehaha (5 June 2008)

Please read the below which demonstrates that all the messages, texts and posting on horses having been stolen are a load of rubbish.

There has been further information received about people photographing horses, possibly with the intention of their theft to order.
The vehicles are a White Van registration number N253 XAJ and a Red Land cruiser registration number B16 RBB
One of the registration numbers involved may not match the vehicle so it is important that if you do report an event your information must be as accurate as it can be. Alternatively the number plate may be a clone so a good description of the vehicle is vital. So far no crimes have been linked to these reports but we must be on our guard. Some reports mention two males, others a male and female.

A number of horse theft reports have sprung up surrounding these events. We are aware that the apparent theft of large numbers of horses at one time are actually hoaxes. There have been individual thefts and the details of these are posted on the stolen horse register. www.stolenhorseregister.com 
Where a theft has occurred owners are advised to contact Horsewatch and the SHR to register their details, a crime number is an essential part of a posting and must be supplied.

We will continue to keep owners updated via the Horsewatch Bulletin and if you have information to report please contact your local non emergency Police number or Horsewatch via our website www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk 

Please pass this message on to all of your friends.

Regards
Garry Porter
Thames Valley and National Horsewatch Alliance


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (5 June 2008)

Staffordshire police say no horses have been reported stolen

Abigail Butcher, H&amp;H news editor

4 June, 2008


Police in Staffordshire are keen to pour water on reports that a number of horses have been stolen in the area. 

Following last week's round of texts and emails regarding suspicious sightings of men photographing horses, a message telling people that 14 horses have been stolen is being circulated. 


The latest message says nine horses have been stolen overnight from Cannock, Staffordshire and five have been taken from Lichfield. It says the thieves are favouring coloured horses and ponies, Irish horses and mares with foals. 


"This is not the case  no reports on stolen horses have been received," said Staffordshire police spokesman Emma Stanley. "And while we can't obviously comment if horses have been stolen and not reported, we would expect that someone missing that number of horses would contact the police." 


The spokesman said that police have received a number of calls from worried horse owners who have seen suspicious vehicles  and that stables in the area are aware. 


"We're getting calls from members of the public wanting to know what truth there is in all this, and we don't know at present whether it is a hoax or not," said Ms Stanley. 


"But we have increased patrols in the areas that vehicles have been seen and people are being more vigilant." 


If you see anything suspicious, police forces across the county have urged people to contact police direct  rather than approach their local horsewatch. 


This morning, H&amp;H had a report of "man with a foreign accent in a black car" taking photographs of a bay warmblood mare in Cornwall.


----------



## ladsmyboy (5 June 2008)

if you look at how many horses have been stolen this year  its 20. a total of 12 in may alone, and 1 reported so far in june on the stolen horse register. forwarned is better then not being warned at all.......  why are these men taking photos of our horses in our fields in the first place without permission lancing west sussex where we have had them


----------

